# What stroe like Walmart and Target can I buy mesh screens at?



## InChristWeLive (Mar 27, 2011)

:tipthank: Hey guys, I was wondering where I can buy the mesh screens and other supplies at for silk screening. I don't want to buy online, but from a Walmart or a well known mass location store in Arizona.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

InChristWeLive said:


> :tipthank: Hey guys, I was wondering where I can buy the mesh screens and other supplies at for silk screening. I don't want to buy online, but from a Walmart or a well known mass location store in Arizona.


I doubt you'll find much screen printing related stuff at many "mainstream" stores. You might check a hobby store but even then what you find will probably be limited. But then depends on what you need.


----------



## LivingThread (Feb 25, 2008)

The only store ive ever heard of carrying any of this stuff is **** Blick. The ymay have a very small section in the art area.

The best thing is to just order it online, or post up your city and someone can direct you to the closest wholesaler.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

LivingThread said:


> **** Blick.


You said ****


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you have a Benders, Hobby Lobby, or Micheal's in your area you can pick up a Speedball kit and inks but that's about it. Nothing I would use for doing commercial jobs.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 16, 2010)

If you have a decent pro level art supply shop you may find some stuff, but online is the best way to get a large selection and good price.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Do a google search for screen printing supplies in your area.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Screen printing supplies isn't like buying dish soap...or is it?


----------



## 4-eyed_fabrick (Jun 10, 2009)

i would go online


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know where in Arizona you are but here is a little hint. Silk Screen Supplies - Screen Printing Supplies - Silk Screens
did a google search and just by looking at the website i can tell you are in Tempe and they have tons of stuff.


----------



## tabletop (Mar 1, 2011)

you might be surprised at how much those specialty screen printing stores will cost you . Mine here have normal prices on a couple of things you might need but alot of the stuff is way over priced . 

If this is something you wanna do for like a function (its something about your name ) some shear curtain fabric pulled tight over a picture frame and stapled will give ya ok results .you will still need emulsion and a squeegee and couple of other things obviously .


----------

